# Kili And Tauriel Romance???



## Maiden_of Harad (Jan 10, 2013)

...As much as I've love PJ's films so far, if this rumor if true...
It seems like one of the worst things to add to a story when it was not in the story originally is romance. And those two, of all!
I had just breathed a sigh of relief that there would be no romance between Legolas and Tauriel when this rumor started appearing on the web.
So, is it true, and if it is, what do you think?
I think that I can even predict how it would go...Kili and Tauriel meet in Thranduil's prison, fall in love, she aids the dwarves escape, and the two die in Romeo/Juliet fashion, fighting side by side during the battle of the Five Armies...
But then, it's just a movie. Nothing to get angry over, but plenty to dislike.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jan 10, 2013)

I'll lose faith in humanity  But there will always be the books


----------



## Dís (Jan 11, 2013)

I've found it compared somewhere to Gimli and Galadriel - which makes matters worse. But I have hope. The rumours that Arwen would fight at Helm's Deep didn't turn out true, either.


----------



## Andreth (Jan 11, 2013)

I've heard about it in an interview to Aidan Turner ( Kili ) in which he said that Kili would try to " pursue " Tauriel, but to no avail... I still hope that they cut it off from the final movie, honestly... A romance between an elf and a dwarf would be awful, and all of this would be for the sake of this kind of public who can't suffer a movie without a love-story... Why they don't go and watch Twilight, for instance?? They would have plenty of kissing in it, much to have for a whole life. Bah!


----------



## Dís (Jan 11, 2013)

:*D:*D:*D:*D:*D:*D
Maybe because Twilight is ... errr ... boring?


----------



## Andreth (Jan 11, 2013)

Well, yes  but at least they would have some romance, and that's exactly what they want, right?!  when someone will make a movie out of Beren and Luthien ( hope not ), then they will be justified in their hopes for some kisses...


----------



## Maiden_of Harad (Jan 11, 2013)

An elf/dwarf romance would be so contrary to what Tolkien wrote about the relationship between elves and dwarves! Elves rarely married humans, and I NEVER heard of a dwarf marrying outside his race.
Which is why Romeo and Juliet came to mind.
As for a Beren and Luthien movie, everything would have to be perfect-for those who read the book like you and I have, Andreth. But I fear that no actress ( in looks, at least ) could measure up to our visions of Luthien, even though Liv Tyler made a good Arwen ( for me ).
And, as Dis said, the rumor may be false.


----------



## Dís (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't like Arwen, she's not my idea of beautiful, but beauty lies in the eye of the beholder, doesn't it? ;*)
The whole things is ridiculous, but it's business, stupid. All those 14-year-olds who are drooling over Kili now, want something for their money. 
I can - partly - understand. He IS a real eye-candy and the film has to make some money. Films that make money, have sequels.
But it turns The Hobbit into something else. It was - at first - a children's book, for kids about 10-years old and especially boys. 10-year old boys aren't interested in romance. Second, it's a part of the MIddle-Earth mythology which is about the rise and fall of creation and of man in particular, not about infatuations between individuals. It's not really about individuals at all, the Silmarillion isn't. This is something I realized even in The LOrd of the Rings. It started with individuals, but the more it moved on the more epic and kind of larger-scaled the style became. IN the end people like Aragorn whom I thought I knew from The Prancing Pony talked like Lancelot in Le Mort D'Arthur. Eventually, in the scouring of the Shire,. Tolkien picked up the more familiar tone again and turned back to the individuals. The only ones, I think, are the hobbits. Elves, men and dwarves serve, more or less, as symbols for the epic tale. Symbols don't have love-tangles.
Of course, The Hobbit has a lighter tone than The Lord of the Rings, but - see above. it was meant for children.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 11, 2013)

I love a good romance probably more than most (my husband has criticized that that seems to be the only sort of story I write even though they are often disguised as fantasy/adventure stories because he dislikes any story where that is the central element, though he says he doesn't mind it as an aside), but I do think this particular addition would be out of line, ridiculous, and just wrong. 

I don't mind "handsome" Kili because there is nothing stated anywhere that says a young dwarf should be ill favored . . . though this also may be due partially to the fact that I don't find him swoon worthy. I have a very particular set of tastes were men are concerned, I find very few men to be heart beat skippingly attractive (Tatum Channing, gag. Robert Pattison, creepy. Ryan Gosling, blah. I'm peculiar. Now, Jeffrey Donovan can rescue me any day. . .I'm off topic again, aren't I?), but any dwarf and any elf just does not make sense in the universe that Tolkien has set out and it would simply take too much time away from a regular story.

That said, if they were to add a romance, I would've suspected Bard rather than any of the Dwarves. I don't think that would be as terrible, though it would be a considerable waste of movie resources (ie screen time diverted from telling the actual story well). Bard is a small but integral part of the books, but he has the right elements to turn into a romantic hero. You have to imagine they will give him some sort of introduction before he takes his famous shot. It would make sense if he, the lowly bowman, had his eye on, oh, say the measly mayor's daughter but was turned down because the mayor is a greedy Bastage (my attempt to swear like that guy in Johnny Dangerously, but I think I failed. . .dangit, better luck next time) and wants his daughter to marry someone who will increase the mayor's personal prestige and/or bank account, but then in the wake of the dragon attack Bard becomes the hero. The mayor still hates him, tries to tempt him with the daughter, runs off and dies with the treasure as he should . . .see, I wrote it for PJ with basically five minutes of thought. Yay me! 

Not saying that would happen or should happen, just that it would make more sense as an added romance than the whole Dwarf/Elf rumor. 

That said, I can think of a few movies that I enjoy that do not have any romantic element . . and I just realized that while I was typing this my just-learned-to-walk baby has gotten into a skein of red yarn and tied herself and most of the living room in knots. And you wonder why my posts are a distracted mess?


----------



## Dís (Jan 12, 2013)

Enjoy the time when they just started walking. trust me, it gets worse :*D. I've just grown used to our oldest staying out the night (he's 19) - after one year of lying awake until I hear the front door.

As for Bard, rumour has it that they will play on the fact that he's a father. So, he shouldn't be romance-material.


----------



## Maiden_of Harad (Jan 23, 2013)

I have to look to verify if it's TRUE, but I recently read somewhere that Kili will die protecting Tauriel.

Maybe there was something to the Romeo and Juliet theory... But we'll se:*rolleyes:


----------



## Andreth (Jan 23, 2013)

Hope it will not happen... Kili dies defending Thorin!


----------



## Bucky (Jan 23, 2013)

Being a 35 year veteran of the books, I'm feeling rather _ignorant_ here...

What the heck is a Tauriel?

I don't EVER recall hearing this name in any book on Middle-earth.


----------



## Elthir (Jan 23, 2013)

I think you might be correct Bucky, I'm not sure the name _Tauriel_ is in the books -- not that I recall anyway, although maybe it's hidden in _Etymologies_ or an old name list somewhere.

I guess it's supposed to mean 'Forest-daughter'... so possibly an invented name to go with an invented Elf, it seems. Earlier _Itaril_ (for the films) was lifted from Tolkien.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 23, 2013)

Bucky said:


> Being a 35 year veteran of the books, I'm feeling rather _ignorant_ here...
> 
> What the heck is a Tauriel?
> 
> I don't EVER recall hearing this name in any book on Middle-earth.



Bucky...A Tauriel is PJ's own little elf lady for his movie:



> Tauriel, a Silvan Elf of Mirkwood, is a character created for the upcoming films of The Hobbit. She is a warrior and the head of the Elven guard of Mirkwood. She knows how to wield any weapon, but the primary weapons that she uses are a bow and arrow and two daggers. She is described as lethal and deadly. Tauriel has been confirmed to be a high ranking and combat-ready member of the elven Mirkwood army.
> http://lotr.wikia.com/wiki/Tauriel
> 
> Behind the Scenes
> ...



Sad thing is, I think she's better looking than Galadriel was in LOTR, just not blond.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 23, 2013)

While I don't agree that it is necessary, I kind of understand why and am not at all surprised at them wanting to add in another female character because I have seen instances on Pinterest and other joke sites with things like pictures of Thorin's company with "no women?" as if they are pointing out something no one else has noticed and this is a big problem. As a female, I don't necessarily feel that I need to have a woman in my stories in order to enjoy them. However, in this world where if a show does not have a minority character someone comes along and accuses the writers of racism, you know someone somewhere is going to whine about the lack of "diversity."


----------



## Bucky (Jan 24, 2013)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Bucky...A Tauriel is PJ's own little elf lady for his movie:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad thing is, I think she's better looking than Galadriel was in LOTR, just not blond.



*That's no big thing there, lol...

Pete Townsend, in his younger days, was once described as 'a nose on a stick'...

I think that describes PJ's choice for Galadriel perfectly. ;*)

Especially that shot in ROTK where her whole face fills up the screen as she 'lifts' Frodo up after Shelob. :*D

Honestly, just a poor, poor choice for the world's most beautiful blonde.

I thought Kim Bassinger would've been a much better choice back then myself.

As for tauriel, typical 'girl power' Hollywood sillyness, plain & simple.

I'm really sick of seeing 90 pound women karate kick 220 pound guys in fights like it's realistic. :*rolleyes:

But, 'realistic' & Hollywood parted ways LONG ago. 

If I want 'realistic' movies, I guess it's TCM or nuttin'. :*up

*


----------



## Grond (Mar 27, 2013)

Dang! I was all geared up for an Azog/Tauriel romance. Just imagine in the Battle of the Five Armies... what could be more romantic than a warrior/female elf (Tauriel) subduing Azog and then raising her two white knives to slice his throat, staring deeply into his eyes.... long pause for effect... then throwing herself on him with a passionate kiss. They then rally the Orcs/Goblins/Wolves and slaughter the Dwarves/Elves/Men and win the day.

Now there's a movie plot!!

Cheers,

Grond


----------



## Grond (Mar 28, 2013)

Really??!! No comments concerning this world class Romeo and Juliet???


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 28, 2013)

Grond said:


> Really??!! No comments concerning this world class Romeo and Juliet???


Still a better love story than Twilight?


----------



## BelDain (May 26, 2013)

Grond said:


> Dang! I was all geared up for an Azog/Tauriel romance. Just imagine in the Battle of the Five Armies... what could be more romantic than a warrior/female elf (Tauriel) subduing Azog and then raising her two white knives to slice his throat, staring deeply into his eyes.... long pause for effect... then throwing herself on him with a passionate kiss. They then rally the Orcs/Goblins/Wolves and slaughter the Dwarves/Elves/Men and win the day.
> 
> Now there's a movie plot!!
> 
> ...



Kind of like Owen and Fran Stalinovskovichdavidovitchsky.


----------



## Maiden_of Harad (Jun 19, 2013)

Now to be clear, it is not that I have a hatred of romance. Otherwise, why would I love Pride and Prejudice? But a lot of romance in stories, it seems to me, is not nearly as sensible as Jane Austin's. Which is probably why I've avoided writing about romance, but I'll give a shot a writing some more realistic-yet-sweet romance. Especially on the man's part.


----------



## Halasían (Sep 10, 2013)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Bucky...A Tauriel is PJ's own little elf lady for his movie:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad thing is, I think she (Evangeline Lily/Tauriel) is better looking than Galadriel was in LOTR, just not blond.



Yes, I agree. Evangeline Lily would have made a better Arwen than Liv for sure.


----------



## chrysophalax (Dec 14, 2013)

Ah, Grond. I've missed you, my friend! That was brilliant! I knew I should have been sedated before entering the theatre, as all I did was mumble to myself throughout the entire movie. In the end, it all came down to Smaug. *toothy Dragon grin*


----------



## Snaga (Dec 15, 2013)

PJ has of course been desperate to have a female kiss-a$$ girl elf for a very long time. Remember the rumour that Arwen would turn up at Helms Deep, and then fan reaction that killed off the idea? So for this movie, as a double-fingered salute, he invents his own elven lass, and has her do precisely what he likes. Namely, fighting, and romancing a bearded person.


----------



## Phin (Sep 23, 2019)

I think its a story of two true loves. Legolas knows Tauriels' pfeelings for Kili. As shown in the seen lakeside after Smaugs death. But never wavers in his attitude toward her. And attitude of duty first but a definite affection+ underneath. Without the expectation. No. The realization that her heart wasnt his. Along with the classical romance of Tauriel and Kili. Two true romances.


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 23, 2019)

Phin said:


> I think its a story of two true loves. Legolas knows Tauriels' pfeelings for Kili. As shown in the seen lakeside after Smaugs death. But never wavers in his attitude toward her. And attitude of duty first but a definite affection+ underneath. Without the expectation. No. The realization that her heart wasnt his. Along with the classical romance of Tauriel and Kili. Two true romances.


**Mumble, grumble**

OK, being very generous, one could see it as a dim, late echo of "Beren and Lúthien". With Legolas (also non-existent in the original "The Hobbit" book) taking the part of the (as originally in the "Book of Lost Tales" phase) Daeron.
But Beren and Lúthien are of the "Eruhini", what the Dwarves (despite a thread to be found somewhere here on the site) are not.
The only Dwarf in PJ-ville whose appearance ever came close to JRRT's vision of Dwarves was Gimli as portrayed by John Rhys-Davies. And PJ threw that out the window by making Gimli the source of much comic relief in the LoTR films (I've raged about this elsewhere, not only on TTF).

The only Dwarf who vaguely comes close to Gimli in LoTR in TH is Balin. The rest are (in varying degrees) bad jokes. Thorin, Fili and Kili with their Don-Johnson-stubble as heirs of Durin I, longfather of the Longbeards (!!!) are just ridiculous. The Hollywood Troll in PJ seems to have thought that Orlando Bloom (the candy for a specific demographic), having aged in real life (duh! Lee Pace, playing his father Thranduil, is actually younger than Orlando; did a good job of covering up that real-life contradiction), needed backing support by Dwarves totally contradicting JRRT canon. The EE additional footage to the actual film (not the "appendices") with the Dwarves made me 🤮


----------



## Gothmog (Sep 23, 2019)

Phin said:


> I think its a story of two true loves. Legolas knows Tauriels' pfeelings for Kili. As shown in the seen lakeside after Smaugs death. But never wavers in his attitude toward her. And attitude of duty first but a definite affection+ underneath. Without the expectation. No. The realization that her heart wasnt his. Along with the classical romance of Tauriel and Kili. Two true romances.


I agree that it is a story of two true loves. PJ's love of absolute BS, and PJ's unbounded love for himself.

The very thought of such an abomination of a story-line in The Hobbit is one reason why I have still not been able to watch more that a small part of any of the films. The characters that look like Men pretending to be dwarves is another.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 23, 2019)

This belongs here:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 23, 2019)

BTW, welcome to the forum, Phin! Hope you'll be happy here -- though I'm afraid you may find limited sympathy for this particular form of interspecies romance.


----------

